# Elevated ANTI-TPO AB



## TickledPinkTwice (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello all, it has been awhile. Some of you may remember me. I have a whole file of health concerns that can not be diagnosed and am going through so many tests and am seeing so many doctors. For years, it was assumed to be all related to my Thyroid but it appears to not be the case, as we have discovered new issues. In December, were my most recent lab results. My TSH and FT4 were fine but we found I was positive for C-Reactive Protein and ANA antibodies. It is not Lupus so I'm not sure the cause. Also, they tested my Antibodies for Hashimotos again. They have elevated very much, from 300 and something to greater than 1000. So two questions, despite my levels being controlled why are my Antibodies still increasing and by this much? Secondly, what significance does the Positive CRP or the ANA have on this? Thanks!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TickledPinkTwice said:


> Hello all, it has been awhile. Some of you may remember me. I have a whole file of health concerns that can not be diagnosed and am going through so many tests and am seeing so many doctors. For years, it was assumed to be all related to my Thyroid but it appears to not be the case, as we have discovered new issues. In December, were my most recent lab results. My TSH and FT4 were fine but we found I was positive for C-Reactive Protein and ANA antibodies. It is not Lupus so I'm not sure the cause. Also, they tested my Antibodies for Hashimotos again. They have elevated very much, from 300 and something to greater than 1000. So two questions, despite my levels being controlled why are my Antibodies still increasing and by this much? Secondly, what significance does the Positive CRP or the ANA have on this? Thanks!


How do they know it's not Lupus? Did they run Anti-dsDNA? If you tested positive for C-Reactive Protein, they should have ran the Anti-dsDNA.

http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/crp/tab/test

Just like the C-reactive protein, TPO is suggestive and should prompt further testing. ANA the same. If present, it is suggestive. You can look all this stuff up on the link I enclosed for the C-Reactive Protein.


----------



## TickledPinkTwice (Jul 28, 2011)

Andros said:


> How do they know it's not Lupus? Did they run Anti-dsDNA? If you tested positive for C-Reactive Protein, they should have ran the Anti-dsDNA.
> 
> http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/crp/tab/test
> 
> Just like the C-reactive protein, TPO is suggestive and should prompt further testing. ANA the same. If present, it is suggestive. You can look all this stuff up on the link I enclosed for the C-Reactive Protein.


They did, they ran a few. They tested for Lupus, Sjorgens and something else and all were negative despite the positive ANA and CRP.
Oh and the Rheumy accused me of being ill which is why my CRP came back positive....ugh NO!
Oh and ESR was fine.
Thanks for all the help!


----------



## TickledPinkTwice (Jul 28, 2011)

So, my Endo said since the biggest issue appears to be the secondary(I have both) aspect of my Hypothyroidism that we were not going to even pay attention to TSH. Well the Rheumy ran all sorts of tests when she did the TPO AB and my Endo just got the results. Of course because my antibodies have skyrocketed, but also because I have been at 125mcg of Synthroid for a few months (Euthyroid, despite feeling that way because of the AI0) my TSH has increased to 5. That really doesn't seem that high to me, my TSH has been well over 150 before but apparently he is not understanding why my labs are all over the place, up and down, no correlation between normal relationships of lab results and values. So frustrating! I wasn't supposed to see him again until April!

ETA
He ordered
3rd generation tsh
Free T4 and
this time a Total T3 as opposed to free T3


----------

